

Rate my web app (albumbud.com, up now) - thasmin

http://www.albumbud.com<p>My apologies to people to checked it out before and got an error. I needed to restart the server after the last update.
======
systemtrigger
<http://albumbud.com> \- Sharp, clean design. I like the music metaphor in the
header. Good tagline 'Keep tabs on your favorite musicians'. I wonder if it
could be more specific, like 'Get notified when your favorite musician
releases a new album.'

If all I want is one RSS feed, I shouldn't have to sign in to try the app.
Maybe make registration optional.

Good search results. I found both artists I searched for. It would be nice if
after I added an artist, Album Bud told me the most recent album. Just an
idea.

Glad to see you've open-sourced the site. Good luck.

------
pclark
<http://www.albumbud.com>

------
mshafrir
504 Gateway Time-out

nginx

~~~
thasmin
Thanks for posting this. It looks like the server gets into that state by
itself.

